# Leptotes bicolor 'Lakeland'



## Leo Schordje (Apr 22, 2011)

It is Leptotes bicolor time and I thought I would add mine to the mix. Back around 2001 I received a few pieces of Leptotes bicolor 'Lakeland' from Rich Jezioro who had received a CCM on the plant a few years earlier. Rich was a character, he only had a few orchids, which he grew in the window of his mobile home in Beach Park, IL. He really grew the heck out of this 'Lakeland', I believe there were over 300 flowers when it was awarded its CCM. 

I mounted the pieces on cork back in 2001, and you can see the results today. It is one of the most vigorous clones of this species I've seen. 

The *small piece of cork*
*2011*






The begining, *2001*





*2004*









*2008*





*2010*





You can see how the numbers of flowers nearly doubles every couple years. 

I have a second piece of cork, a bit larger, about 8 inches long and roughly triangular. On this piece, I attached 5 little divisions. I also included a couple different Tillandsia species, because initially the cork looked bare. Now the Leptotes has crowded out most of the Tillandsia, except the Spanish moss, which I remove most of every year. Tillandsia funkiana is the foxtail growing on the back side of the mount. 

*2011*





2011 side view





2011 back of mount with Tillandsia funkiana, which will occasionally have nice orange flowers. 
http://www.iosoc.com/forward-2/Other-orchids/Leptotes-bicolor-LL-April2011a.jpg[/img]

close up of the flowers





This is what it looked like 3 years ago, *2008*





It has a lovely fragrance, especially in bright light. This clone of Leptotes is definitely a good performer.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2011)

Very well grown plant Leo and very lovely too. Congratulations.


----------



## Inguna (Apr 22, 2011)

Very, very beautiful! :drool::drool: :clap:
I have a small, small division of L.bicolor, about the same size that you had in 2001 So... I have a hope that in 10 years it will grow to something more impressive


----------



## Wendelin (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful specimen!:drool:
Mine is the size of yours in 2001. 
Since I know now what can be achived I'l try my very best....


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2011)

You have an excellent clone there Leo, a strong grower, and a great shape Imo!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 22, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## swamprad (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent Leo! And thanks for identifying my tagless blooming plant that I now know is Leptotes bicolor!


----------



## Hera (Apr 22, 2011)

Good job, that's impressive.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

Both mounts are very nice. I've only ever killed these, any cultural advice?


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2011)

Neat! Love the mounts!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2011)

You are making my little plants look puny!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow.. You sure grow the heck out of them, Leo...   Amazing specimen..


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunning plants! I'm thinking of getting a few more non-slippers that I can keep in small pots and hang up, and this looks like it would be a great candidate.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice! Well grown!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2011)

Great progression shots. You're doing something right Leo :clap:


----------

